# Lapropscopic Splenic Flexure with Open Colectomy



## s.greene.cpc (May 3, 2010)

How do you bill for mobilization of Splenic Flexure if it is performed 
Laproscopically and then trocars are removed and lower midline incision is made for open low pelvic anastomosis? Please advice where I can find this in writing.

Thanks for your help.
Sharon


----------



## Zina (May 3, 2010)

I don't think it's in writing anywhere, but i would bill the mobilization with the appropriate lap code (44213) along with the colectomy code (44146) but make sure you add diagnosis code v64.41 = lap procedure converted to open procedure. You will probably have to send documentation or appeal if rejected. i have never had to code this but that's how I would do it. Good Luck!


----------



## s.greene.cpc (May 4, 2010)

CPT +44213 can only be billed in conjunction with 44204-44208 per CPT book. That's why I was wondering how to correctly bill.
Thanks for your suggestions.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## mjewett (May 6, 2010)

In CPT listed under code 44213 it states (For open procedure, use 44139)


----------



## Lesainc (May 24, 2010)

Why did they perform the moblization?  Was it for lysis of adhesions or something?  Just curious why they would do it and then move to the lower.


----------

